# When Is New Update Coming?? L6.15



## vampirefish (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't stand it.... ABC AND FOX both SUCK!!! I CAN'T WATCH ANY SHOWS!!!! THE AUDIO DROPS OUT CONSTANTLY!!!!!! 

ok, I'm calm..... just extremely frustrated.  

any news on when we can expect an update? I've been patiently waiting....

:nono2:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

There was some mention of a November 20th release in the tech chat on Monday. Is this date real, hard to say and like I always say... It is not released until it is released.


----------



## vampirefish (Oct 19, 2004)

i hope so.... the sooner the better as my wife is ready to ditch Dish... and I've been considering it (as much as i hate to admit it)


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

On November 6, 2008 I received an email from the Echostar Engineering supervisor I've been working with which included the following:


> The software development team is testing a potential fix for the audio dropouts at this time, and we plan to have a production release sometime later this month.


They did say during the Tech Forum there would be a software update on November 20 that would provide folders on the External Hard Drive. If the testing of the "fix" is successful, it would be reasonable to assume that it would come with the other update. But you know about "assume".


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

phrelin said:


> On November 6, 2008 I received an email from the Echostar Engineering supervisor I've been working with which included the following:
> 
> They did say during the Tech Forum there would be a software update on November 20 that would provide folders on the External Hard Drive. If the testing of the "fix" is successful, it would be reasonable to assume that it would come with the other update. But you know about "assume".


The folder option on EHD's is way overdue IMHO.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

phrelin said:


> On November 6, 2008 I received an email from the Echostar Engineering supervisor I've been working with which included the following:
> 
> They did say during the Tech Forum there would be a software update on November 20 that would provide folders on the External Hard Drive. If the testing of the "fix" is successful, it would be reasonable to assume that it would come with the other update. But you know about "assume".


Ah, but did they November 20 of this year? That's ok, my hope is they're testing it thoroughly before they release it! Folders on EHD would be nice but even nicer if the new software related to the EHD didn't break it!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> Ah, but did they November 20 of this year? That's ok, my hope is they're testing it thoroughly before they release it! Folders on EHD would be nice but even nicer if the new software related to the EHD didn't break it!


Apparently it wasn't November 20 of this year. But soon....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Lets wait for Nov. 20 2009.


----------



## vampirefish (Oct 19, 2004)

.... most unfortunate, this is.....

My family is growing inpatient. We can't get direct tv signal... and if go back to cable I'll feel as if I have lost the battle... to the devil 

In the meantime.. these audio drops outs have us not even taping in shows in local ABC HD. whatever.. my wife is growing very angry....


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Supposedly the fix is in a pending update release that's has a number of things in it and still is being tested. For my interaction with them yesterday see my posts #506 and #509 on this thread.


----------

